# How is this for government tracking



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I posted this on another board earlier but wanted to ask you guys too. This will make ya wonder. I just moved to Georgia fairly recently. I still have a condo in Florida. All of my information license,insurance,weapons permit and everything else is registered to Florida. Everything in Georgia is registered in my fiances name. We were in the Florida Keys not long ago and were on a toll road. Before I noticed is was a sunpass only road and there were no toll booths to take money it was too late. I actually forgot about it untill I received a ticket at my GEORGIA address with my name on it. As for is the government is concerned I still live at the Florida address. I have tried for the past week or so to try and figure out how the hell they knew where to send the ticket. If they would have sent it to Florida I would have got it. I have a friend that send me the mail or I pick it up when I am down there. There is no reason I should have received the ticket up here in Ga.. Any ideas on this one???


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

License plate Georgia ? That would explain it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, tag,insurance and license and weapons permit are all Florida.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

The car that you were driving at the time was the florida plates right? And your friend mails you your mail. You didn't do a forwarding at the post office right? They didn't take extra info at the toll booth right?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Correct, My friend sends me my mail. I did not have mail forwarded. I was driving a vehicle with Florida plates and there was nobody at toll booth to give information. That's why I got the ticket. It was one of those personless toll booths that scan the prepaid tollpass thingies. But I didn't have one so it took a pic of my plate I guess. But my plate is registered to Florida alomg with everything else. Thast is what had me puzzled when I received a ticket in mail addressed to me here in Georgia. Like I said, the Florida address is still a valid address. There is no reason for them to not have mailed it there.. Hell, we still stay there a few times a month when we can.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is some info: Just trying to track down the reason for ya. This might not pertain, but its interesting to know.

The sunpass "Sticker" has an RFID device in it. Radio Frequency Interface Device. your toll booth emits a frequency that causes the sticker to respond with a serial number. the number is recorded and associated with a drivers vehicle. no battery required


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The whole process was probably automated and no human hands touched it. Frightening.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

At some point at some time your name had to be associated with the address in Georgia. Plus it had to be entered somewhere it could be accessed as well. Did you try a Google or some other search engine Using your name and fiancees name? You would be suprised what comes up. Regardless, big brother name never fails to amaze me. Very seldom in a postive way. :-|


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are working in Georgia and got the job there they can track you through your SS # as the last place of employment.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My employer in Georgia is using my Florida address. I thought of that too. My w-2 is under my Fl. address. My last place of employment is the same Florida address. Even if it were Georgia, which it is not. They should still send the ticket to where the vehicle is registered I would think. My thing is I don't get how they would automatically know to send it to Ga.. See what I'm sayin??


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Well my guess would have been your taxes/work info. . . But even on that same note the tickets "Usually" Get sent to the address on the plates . . . Thats how it is here at least! I get mail often from the toll road and its from other people who have never changed their address on the vehicles registration


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> ..My thing is I don't get how they would automatically know to send it to Ga.. See what I'm sayin??


Ask them..
Seriously, it'd do no harm to simply ask them in a friendly polite manner and see what they say


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats pretty interesting. Aint it funny how they can track you with no problem but they cant track Jose or Jesus who slipped across the border illegally one and is living, driving and working here?


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Well if you didn't give your employer a local address then partner perhaps you are under surveillance. If so perhaps a traffic ticket is the least of your worries. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

pay car insurance with your debit card . did you up to date your card with address or if you pay online track your User IP then insurance autosaves it under locations as a privacy issues. the state or gov can access that ... i know sounds far fetched but i was in same position before


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Facial Recognition Software.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know if you have figured it out or not but here is a little information for you. 

I am currently 25 years old married twice already and unfortunately through this deployment I will be alone yet again. There is a valid point in mentioning this. While I am here in Afghanistan I have a shared account with my wife and I also have a contingency plan account with 40k and never less in it for major back up plans. I came into the money very early in life invested most and saved the rest. The point is this, neither my first nor second wife knows of this account. 

We never have difficulties as I can always reach in take what we need to get by and Charley Mike from there.... My wife the other day messages me through email asking me if I knew about an account that has 30k+ in it. I replied to her yes it was a back up that I have had sense I was 18 and then I went on to ask her how she knew about it. Previously before our marriage she had a bad run in with a bad person and sky rocketed a credit card debt. The banks decided to pull on this and when they couldn't find the money in her account they proceeded to empty my daughter (age 16 months) bank account of the 3grand in there and they took 9k from me to finish the payments needed to get her out of debt. 

This raises a ton of questions for me as that account was never affiliated with any one other than me at any time. 

This is my guess. A: she found out about the account took the money and made the story up. Doubt it.
B: Government or Federal businesses have the ability to follow like a detective, LEEDS, this person lives here with so and so, she has these accounts, this one is still under her maiden name. Hmmmm.... She is married to so and so, he has another seperate account, hmmm....

This whole story goes along with yours, I am wondering if through tracking the right leads, they found that you are with this woman, she is linked to you and so they found out you have a place with her in Georgia and yet keep the place in your name in Florida. As the event happened in Georgia it was only a matter of sending it easily within the state then sending it to your florida address....

I hope this makes sense I was rattled on mission today and very tired... All I know is, for all I know my every keystroke could by tracked. I just hope that groups like Annonymous and other freedom fighters can one day shut down the long stretching and vandalist eyes of our overstepping government.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Sure makes ya think about your privacy!! Where are you stationed over there? Stay Sharp!


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Sure makes ya think about your privacy!! Where are you stationed over there? Stay Sharp!


I am stationed about 30 minutes outside of Kandahar thats about all I can give while keeping OPSEC.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool, stay safe!! What is you MOS?


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

Kind of creepy


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> All I know is, for all I know my every keystroke could by tracked. I just hope that groups like Annonymous and other freedom fighters can one day shut down the long stretching and vandalist eyes of our overstepping government.


Ever notice that Annonymous never puts out the real dirt on Obama, et.al.? Just sayin'. :?:


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I posted this on another board earlier but wanted to ask you guys too. This will make ya wonder. I just moved to Georgia fairly recently. I still have a condo in Florida. All of my information license,insurance,weapons permit and everything else is registered to Florida. Everything in Georgia is registered in my fiances name. We were in the Florida Keys not long ago and were on a toll road. Before I noticed is was a sunpass only road and there were no toll booths to take money it was too late. I actually forgot about it untill I received a ticket at my GEORGIA address with my name on it. As for is the government is concerned I still live at the Florida address. I have tried for the past week or so to try and figure out how the hell they knew where to send the ticket. If they would have sent it to Florida I would have got it. I have a friend that send me the mail or I pick it up when I am down there. There is no reason I should have received the ticket up here in Ga.. Any ideas on this one???


At least you weren't arrested on the spot like that guy was a while back in FL.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I ended up with an overdrawn checking account because we used a toll road in Colorado, in a rental car with NY plates, but they found my checking account in a Great Lakes state where I live......3 months after. I have no problem paying the toll, but geeze, send me a bill, don't just run it thru my checking account! Fortunately, the credit union was nice enough to wave the overdraft fee. What bothers me almost as much is that you can


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

......you can see the brussel sprouts in my garden when you google my property.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Ever notice that Annonymous never puts out the real dirt on Obama, et.al.? Just sayin'.


Yeah Im noticing that too. Im working on it. But its a slow process. He does get the bigger problem correct however but the lack of disclosure I have not understood. Either they really dont have it and there hacks are not as deep as they claim. Or its classified info and releasing it would cause repercussions that might be not worth it at this time or they are a govmnt entity themselves or they are just keeping some restraint as to not completely inflame the people.

Released information is easier to track then hacked information as shown by people such as Wiki Leaks and more recently Reddit founder Adam Swartz.

We also get videos like this which obviously are not put out by anon as there videos have certain tell tale markers that are very difficult to replicate:


----------

